# Winexposé



## Giaguara (Jan 7, 2004)

Haha. 

"Microsoft is copying us again, it feels great!"

http://www.winexpose.com/

Exposé for windows! What next? iDvd for windows maybe?


----------



## ddma (Jan 7, 2004)

Don't think it works as well as the Mac version. Since the graphic handling on Windows, even the latest XP, is not enough for such high demand use. Such as you may see grey window without content or slow animation, which of them are mentioned in their own FAQ too.

Again, Quartz Extreme rules.


----------



## Arden (Jan 7, 2004)

That has got to be one of the coolest things to come out for Windows in a long time.  Let's see if Microsoft manages to include a mangled version in XP.


----------



## Giaguara (Jan 7, 2004)

Oh, that site seems to be run on a sun solaris with apache.. yea, why would they need windows..


----------



## Urbansory (Jan 7, 2004)

I will say their demo is better than the Apple demo, i like that interactivity. Apple could have done the same, but better, it's not that hard to script.


----------



## adambyte (Jan 7, 2004)

... lol. Wow. That's the most unabashed copying of Apple that I've ever seen. Same name and everything. Should we tell Apple's lawyers, or do you think they're already on it?


----------



## Alex (Jan 7, 2004)

Winexpose has no link or no mention of copyrights to Microsoft.
I wouldn't be surprised if it were, but again, it isn't stated that it is a Microsoft program... either way, first Apple Lawsuit of the year? They'll be sued, dont worry =)


----------



## LordOphidian (Jan 7, 2004)

I don't know, but I want to go to what ever christmas party that was!


----------



## Arden (Jan 7, 2004)

I don't think Apple should sue them (who seemed to be called Winexpose as the company).  Sure, it's the exact same functionality as Apple put into Panther, but why shouldn't the Windows world have a taste of what the Mac can do?

On second thought, Apple _should_ sue them.  That way they can keep Exposé as one of the reasons Mac is better than Windows...

Hmm, a conundrum.

Oh, and I know Microsoft doesn't own that piece of software, but I was just postulating that they might buy/steal it and incorporate it into Longhorn.  I meant to say Longhorn up there...


----------



## Alex (Jan 8, 2004)

Please, Longhorn? 

"to be announced in two thousand and what ever..."

=)


----------



## Cat (Jan 8, 2004)

> I don't know, but I want to go to what ever christmas party that was!


 Ditto!!


----------



## Captain Code (Jan 8, 2004)

Apple can only sue if they have patented it.  Hopfully they have because that'd be a good thing to only have on the Mac.


----------



## mfsri (Jan 8, 2004)

Let's see if this WinExposé can have 5 quicktime clips running hit the key combo to show all of them still playing?!?!?


----------



## senne (Jan 8, 2004)

i don't think XP is capable of that..
I even think movies doesn't play at all when "exposéed" with WinExposé


----------



## Total Konfuzion (Jan 8, 2004)

Heh...i wonder how well that proggie works...too bad they don't seem to have a shareware version of it or a time trial..i'd like to experience new ways of crashing in windows with it


----------



## kendall (Jan 8, 2004)

Giaguara said:
			
		

> Haha.
> 
> "Microsoft is copying us again, it feels great!"
> 
> ...



Haha.  the iorny is that expose is probably the only this Apple didnt rip from Windows with 10.3.  lets see, fast user switching, ichat av, file vault, finder, yep, pretty much all inspired by Windows. 

oh well.


----------



## tsizKEIK (Jan 8, 2004)

ichat av is inspired by windows ? or apps on a windows platform ?

windows has filevault ?
what about finder ? are u talking about the side bar ?? have u seen pics of longhorn.. what do they remind u of ??? .. or do i we need to go back to history and see who copied who? (dont think so. quite useless, the future is important)


----------



## tsizKEIK (Jan 8, 2004)

ichat av is inspired by windows ? or apps on a windows platform ?

windows has filevault ?
what about finder ? are u talking about the side bar ?? have u seen pics of longhorn.. what do they remind u of ??? .. or do i we need to go back to history and see who copied who? (dont think so. quite useless, the future is important)


----------



## RacerX (Jan 8, 2004)

kendall said:
			
		

> ichat av, file vault, finder, yep, pretty much all inspired by Windows.



Care to elaborate on any of those so I can show you were the original ideas can from.   

For example, the Finder. What are you suggesting is Windows-like? The side bar is a direct descendant from the NeXT shelf that was on every windows in NEXTSTEP/OPENSTEP's workspace manager. 

File Vault was just taking something I had my clients doing for a long time a step further. I had been using encrypted disk images for quite some time, Apple just took it a step further with making the user directory an encrypted image.

And video conferencing has been around for more than 10 years (my 1993 SGI came with the software and hardware needed to to it). The major step forward was that Apple is using the existing AIM network to provide an easy way to connect to each other.


----------



## kendall (Jan 8, 2004)

RacerX said:
			
		

> Care to elaborate on any of those so I can show you were the original ideas can from.
> 
> For example, the Finder. What are you suggesting is Windows-like? The side bar is a direct descendant from the NeXT shelf that was on every windows in NEXTSTEP/OPENSTEP's workspace manager.
> 
> ...




please, give me long drawn out pages of psychobabble racerx style. 

i dont really care where the hell these technologies originated from, my point is, they arent original.  windows users have been privy to them for quite some time and the fact that 10.3 introduced them long after 2000/xp makes panther  look like its playing catchup.

obviously apple looked at windows, not an indy box and said, they've got this, this and this and we need it to.


----------



## serpicolugnut (Jan 8, 2004)

As much as I hate to agree with the older sibling of SpeedRacer, he's right. I can think of only one major feature that Apple lifted from Windows - and that would be fast user switching. Still, Apple implements it better than Windows does. There are lots of little things that Apple finally implemented from Winows (like being able to "copy" a file in the Finder, for instance), but most of the stuff you list came from a company other the Microsoft.

If Apple was smart, Exposé is patented, and WinExposé will soon be looking at a lawsuit.

I just hope I can download a copy for my pathetic HP laptop before it comes...


----------



## serpicolugnut (Jan 8, 2004)

Well, I anted up the $9.99 for it. As much as I hate to put money in the pocket of someone who is infringing on Apple's IP, I wanted to see how good/bad this implementation is.

Well, the verdict is in. Winexpose (like Windows itself) is a shell of the technology it rips off from Apple. On a HP Pavillion with 64MB of VRAM, the animations are abyssmal. There is no "rollover" effect like what you get with Expose, something that is integral to the experience. It's choppy and inconsistent in it's behavior (sometimes you can switch between modes, sometimes you have to pick a window before you can switch to another window mode).

If you have a Windows machine, I'd pass on this. Apple will be all over these guys before the major quirks can be worked out.





			
				serpicolugnut said:
			
		

> As much as I hate to agree with the older sibling of SpeedRacer, he's right. I can think of only one major feature that Apple lifted from Windows - and that would be fast user switching. Still, Apple implements it better than Windows does. There are lots of little things that Apple finally implemented from Winows (like being able to "copy" a file in the Finder, for instance), but most of the stuff you list came from a company other the Microsoft.
> 
> If Apple was smart, Exposé is patented, and WinExposé will soon be looking at a lawsuit.
> 
> I just hope I can download a copy for my pathetic HP laptop before it comes...


----------



## gribuz (Jan 9, 2004)

Expose for Windows is just another way too crash the system, much quicker


----------



## Arden (Jan 9, 2004)

Dude, Serp, demand your money back.

Oh, and Kendall seems to be trolling at times lately (not necessarily all the time, but at times)... it might be best to take his comments with a grain of salt.


----------



## mindbend (Jan 9, 2004)

We also bought it and installed it on our one PC. Seemed good at first, then the realization that it just wasn't the same started to kick.

For one, the stuttery motion is terrible. Also, it caused other GUI stuttering for no apparent reason even when not being used. Finally, you (apparently) have to use it with two acivation keys instead of one on the Mac. There may be a way around this, but we couldn't find it.

In short, nice try, but it just ain't the same.

Be sure of one thing though, lawsuit or not, Longhorn will have a version of Exposé. It's too good not to steal.


----------



## fryke (Jan 9, 2004)

Concept-wise, though, Mac OS X _needed_ Exposé to bring along a way to more easily choose between open windows. MS Windows already _has_ a different windowing system that allows to select different windows from the taskbar. Sure, Exposé is the much better system, but I don't think Longhorn will implement an Exposé copy, rather, they'll improve their current system, which seems the more logical thing to do for them.

But back on topic: Can anyone confirm that Apple _has_ a patent? I'm quite sure it's very difficult to patent such a thing. ;-) However, I also think that Apple should _not_ sue these guys. (As it's really free promotion for Apple.) At the same time, I guess they _will_ all the same.


----------



## Captain Code (Jan 10, 2004)

At least it's really badly done so the Mac still does it better


----------



## GroundZeroX (Jan 10, 2004)

kendall said:
			
		

> please, give me long drawn out pages of psychobabble racerx style.
> 
> i dont really care where the hell these technologies originated from, my point is, they arent original.  windows users have been privy to them for quite some time and the fact that 10.3 introduced them long after 2000/xp makes panther  look like its playing catchup.
> 
> obviously apple looked at windows, not an indy box and said, they've got this, this and this and we need it to.



I love the way how you talk about how Filevault was obviously an idea swiped from Windows. Microsoft CLEARLY created encryption right? As far as iChat goes, yes Microsoft did have Video Chat before Apple did, but Yahoo had it in their chat client before them. Having an iSight, and having used it on both platforms, no other platform has 15-30 FPS like ichat does. Fast User Switching is something that was taken from Windows, but we just executed it better. As far as the finder goes, what on earth are you talking about? I have used XP for a while, and the only thing that I can only see that is remotely similar is that occassionally XP will actually predict acurately what folder I want to go to next in their little gay "task-based" panel thing on the left. 

To think that Apple copied anything from Microsoft is laughable. Especially when everything that Microsoft has done on it's own has either been poorly executed, or just been awful. The interface of the finder is based off of iTunes. The ability to encrypt individual files in Windows is there, but I am unaware of any feature that will let you encrypt your entire "My Documents" folder, and have it encrypt any cache, password files, and everything else that a user uses as well with it on the fly. Can you tell me how to enable it? I would love to use the feature. Also, if you know a way to get AIM or MSN Messenger to accomplish 15-30 FPS please let me know, because the other day I did a video chat, and it looked more like a GIF then a video. 

Today, I got a family convinced to get a mac, after they bought a new PC (3 months old). Because of what? They were extremely impressed by Expose, iSight, iChat, and the potential for File Vault. Now, if Windows all ready had all these features, as good as you seem to make it sound, then why are they so eager to switch?


----------



## applewhore (Jan 10, 2004)

GroundZeroX

the "Voice of Reason" indeed!

(very funny post, BTW!)


----------



## cicconi (Feb 4, 2004)

I use this application and works fine for me. But now it have another name : winPlosion. And domain was changed on  www.winplosion.com


----------



## azrad (Feb 10, 2004)

ok...

well... to me it doesn't matter who copy who... in the end... i just want the software running smoothly without having any problems... like ' blue screen ' ?

god, i miss that since im on mac... eheheh

i think.. at apple... they listen to what most of users needs and get the job done...


----------



## Giaguara (Feb 11, 2004)

Yea. An application called iBlue Screen. That gives you a kernel panic like blue screen randomly when you are doing something else. So you can still blame your mac .. "I was writing my paper, it was a really good paper ,... then the screen went like wwwooooh..." 

Hm. Should the iBlue Screen be shareware? How much do you think the windows converts would pay for such software?


----------



## Arden (Feb 11, 2004)

cicconi said:
			
		

> I use this application and works fine for me. But now it have another name : winPlosion. And domain was changed on  www.winplosion.com


 Why?  Because lawsuits are fun!  (Wait, no they're notthey're a freakin' pain in the ass!) 

Gia:  I managed to reduce Jaguar to a blue screen, and all I had to do was run a program that modified my CoreGraphics file (one of them) when I had a theme installed.


----------



## rubicon (Feb 13, 2004)

I'm sure the new domain name is to avoid a lawsuit from Apple.  Apple did shut down Y'z Dock which was a clone of the Mac Dock.  Quite nice looking I might add.


----------

